# once again being my newbie self...



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

talking to a guy i know he says to me that to have an h&k you have to be on it more than any gun, you really have to pamper it. he told me to be prepared to lput down some good cash amount just to clean it because you need special thin oils and seriously expensive tools and what not...."unlike a glock" because of how expensive the h&k is it needs a more expensive maintenance...how true is it?
i assume that you must take care of any gun you have as if they all cost $5000 no matter make or model..but he says that this is true but the h&k goes beyond that


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

That's BS... Not true.

All of the polymer guns actually need less care than their metal counterparts - Not to say you should abuse them - but, just keep the rails on the frame oiled, and also oil where the muzzle of the barrel goes through the slide, and where the barrel block rubs on the slide. 

That's all. 

It sounds like he is one of these Glock fanatics who hate ANYTHING but a Glock (go to the Glocktalk website, and you will find them there). Is a Glock a good gun? - Yes. Some people like them, some don't. But, HK was making polymer guns before Glock even came out.

You would physically care for a Glock and an HK the exact same way. Many people have their own quirks about what oil to use/how much/where to put the oil, etc. But, the guy is either lying, or he is ignorant of the facts. He's probably just repeating something that another "expert" told him 

:-D


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

+1, the guy is full of it -


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

A_J said:


> +1, the guy is full of it -


What he said......


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

No way!!! Nothing special. They even included a standard kit with my HK.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> A_J said:
> 
> 
> > +1, the guy is full of it -
> ...


What he said that they said.......


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

what about spare parts? are they significant differences between getting parts for either? i know the point of appeal of these weapons is that they wont need spare parts aot but anyway which would be more economic? which of themn has more expensive accessories??? which has more accessories available? which are harder to find (accessories)?



thanks alot for the help you guys...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> what about spare parts? are they significant differences between getting parts for either? which of themn has more expensive accessories??? which has more accessories available? which are harder to find (accessories)?
> 
> thanks alot for the help you guys...


I can still get parts for my P9S so I would quit worrying about parts.
What kind of accessories are you talking about?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glocks have more accessories - but what accessories do you even want?

I have a Glocklight on my Glock 34 - it's my night stand gun. Other than that - I have no accessories for any of my other guns except for holsters. If U wanna change to night sights, U should find them for either gun pretty easily.

Admittedly, the HK's have less accessories. If you want a flashlight/laser for an HK USP, you either have to buy an expensive one that fit's their proprietary rail, or you can buy a fairly cheap adapter - then you can fit any rail attachment that would fit on a Glock onto an HK.

As for parts - Who knows what can break. U can have 10 different specimens of the same exact gun - some will have problems, some won't. I'd get an extra recoil spring after U fired the gun a lot. Other than that, I don't keep any parts laying around - it's not like I can change them myself anyway. If something breaks, I usually send it back to the manufacturer.

Glock parts are easier to come buy, admittedly. Also, in the US - it's much easier to find a gunsmith who knows how to work on a Glock than it is to find someone who can work on an HK. Glock parts are cheaper too.

I prefer HKs to Glocks. But, with you being in Central America, I don't know how easy it is for you to get something fixed if your gun broke. I suppose, if I knew I'd be stuck for parts and had no access to a smith, I'd buy a Glock 1st. But, I'm not saying that I don't trust my HK - It's just that the Glock is more likely to go more rounds before you have a breakage, I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

An HK is no different than any handgun in the fact that if you treat the gun good then it will treat you good back.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

EXPERT
EX=Has been
sPERT= drip under pressure
Nuff said :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> EXPERT
> EX=Has been
> sPERT= drip under pressure
> Nuff said :-D


Yup :-D


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

:-D 

Hoppes #9 and some Mobil 1.

That's it.

AFS


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> :-D
> 
> Hoppes #9 and some Mobil 1.
> 
> ...


See, what did I say about quirks?!?! :lol:

Some people do use motor oil - you are not the only one I have seen that says this. But, I would rather use gun oil


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Hell I use carburator cleaner for cleaning sometime (usually when I am out of gun cleaners) and it seems to work REALLY well at lead/powder clean-up.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

no no no, not Carb cleaner.
BRAKE cleaner. It's the cheap form of Gun Scrubber.
And it works GREAT!!!
As for Mobil 1 and Gun oil they're both slippery.

AFS
:lol:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mobil 1 has many, varied uses. :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Mobil 1 has many, varied uses. :-D


Thats like saying "some parts of a picnic table are edible" :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Come to think of it, you're right, Scooter. :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

no no no, not Carb cleaner. 
BRAKE cleaner. 

Unquote.

I once asked my gunsmith what the smell was emitting from his shop. He told me carburator cleaner. They usuall dunked all guns that came in into a five gallon can of the stuff. Why?

Carb cleaner removes carbon. And carbon deposits are one of the main ills of firearms.

Bob Wright


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> talking to a guy i know he says to me that to have an h&k you have to be on it more than any gun, you really have to pamper it. he told me to be prepared to lput down some good cash amount just to clean it because you need special thin oils and seriously expensive tools and what not...."unlike a glock" because of how expensive the h&k is it needs a more expensive maintenance.


HOLY BULLSHIT BATMAN!! 

It was not a bad question at all though. It's smart that you are doing your research. I recently purchased my first gun, which happens to be a HK USPC 9mm, and the gun is awesome. Good luck man. :-D


----------

